# JS Bach BWV 1003 Allegro



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, 

Here is another of my favourite Bach pieces originally for the violin.

[video=youtube;hrQZjrq5GpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrQZjrq5GpA[/video]

Hope you enjoy it,

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful work, yet again, Chris.

Neil


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice stuff, keep posting them.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

That was breathtaking ....thank-you for sharing


----------



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow Chris, beautiful stuff.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Option1 said:


> Beautiful work, yet again, Chris.
> 
> Neil





zontar said:


> Nice stuff, keep posting them.





gtrchris said:


> That was breathtaking ....thank-you for sharing





Texco said:


> Wow Chris, beautiful stuff.


Thank you all for the kind words.

Chris


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Another superb performance, thanks for posting, looking forward to the next one.

They say practice makes perfect, I think you can stop practising now.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Another superb performance, thanks for posting, looking forward to the next one.
> 
> They say practice makes perfect, I think you can stop practising now.


Thanks Freddy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow.

Amazing performance.

Brilliant composition.

I listened with a nice set of headphones. Time well spent.

Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Milkman.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

I've just published the sheet music for BWV 1003 Allegro and BWV 1007 Courante. If anyone is interested the links for the booklet and sample page are on youtube.

Thanks,

Chris Saunders


----------



## Fingerbender (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice! It inspires me to pick up my guitar although I couldn't touch that performance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Fingerbender said:


> Very nice! It inspires me to pick up my guitar although I couldn't touch that performance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks. Glad you enjoyed it.

Chris


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hearing you play this piece makes me wish I hadn't broken my classical guitar.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice piece and very well played - very nice work sir!!!


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words.
Glad you liked it.

Chris


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

just listened to this and a couple of your other vids. I love Bach, great performances Chris. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks David.


----------

